# **Create fight cards for up coming fights ***



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

We as the staff need your help 

our Official fight threads are looking plain and we need your help to give them the mmaforum wow factor they need

we need people to make fight posters for up coming fights

we will award the creator a million vbookie points if his sig is used in one of our official fight threads 

also you will be credited with being the creator of the poster in the first post of the Official fight thread
-----------

please post your entries here 

we really need your guys help here for any and all fights that you can help out on 

thanks in advance


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

What size do the posters need to be?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

M.C said:


> What size do the posters need to be?


Honestly for this size is really up to you guys as long as its big enough to be seen but not so big it distorts the thread size

you guys know what looks good and what does not on this forum, I leave the graphix up to you guys


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Here is my attempt: (of course belfort will have to be replaced with who ever steps in)


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

i like it


----------

